# Josi in der Angelwoche



## JosiHH (27. Dezember 2005)

Da blätter ich am Freitag im lokaln Zeitungsladen in der neuen Angelwoche und lande schließlich bei dem Bellybootbericht.
Tolles Boot denke ich mir, wie meins.
Auch die Mütze ist toll, wie meine.
Und der tolle Typ im Boot mit Doppelkinn erst: DAS BIN JA ICH.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war das im letzten Jahr in der Flensburger Förde (Event von Jelle und dem Nordangler, glaub ich).

Meine Frage an alle die dabei waren.
Wie kommt mein Foto in die Zeitung. Hab ja nix dagegen, seh ja auch blendend aus und will auch keine Kohle dafür. Es interessiert mich einfach nur und natür lich will ich das Bild auch haben!

Also... Infos büdde
Josi


----------



## theactor (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

HI,

das' ja 'n Ding! 
Ganz schön frech eigentlich |kopfkrat 
Aber wie auch immer: ich werde Dich mal ansehen gehen :q :m 

|wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

Jau Glückwunsch zur bevorstehenden Prominenz #6:q....

Ist das nicht eigentlich so, dass man vorher gefragt werden muss, damit das Bild veröffentlich werden kann???


----------



## bennie (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

verklag sie :q :m


----------



## karlosito (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

jepp, man muss vorher gefragt werden. man hat das recht am eigenen bild. somit wäre das rein theoretisch ne urheberrechtsverletzung.


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

Also kann man aus sowas noch Profit schlagen ???? lool:q


----------



## detlefb (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> .... und will auch keine Kohle dafür. ....
> Also... Infos büdde
> Josi



Du bist doch nicht M-Markt oder?????
So denn das Bild, siehst du ja nicht so toll aus:m


----------



## MichaelB (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

Moin,

abgesehen von der Tatsache, daß Du zwar blendend aussiehtst aber eigentlich ja gar nicht angeln gehst... würde ich sie auf zweikommasiebenmillionen verklagen :g   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

Abbildungen in dieser Zeitung bringen kein Honorar,sondern
  Schmerzensgeld. :q 

  Gruß
  j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Fischkoopp (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

@ JosiHH

Ich kümmere mich die Tage mal darum.
Muß da eh mal wieder hin..... 



@ karlosito


> man muss vorher gefragt werden. man hat das recht am eigenen bild. somit wäre das rein theoretisch ne urheberrechtsverletzung.


 
ja und nein

auf z.B Massen bzw. Großveranstaltungen, kann und wird auch nicht jeder, der gefilmt oder fotografiert wird, vorher/nachher in Kenntnis gesetzt.


----------



## Maddin (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

Finde ich schon recht merkwürdig.......was war denn das für eine "Veranstaltung"? Ist das im Hintergrund nicht Mario Schreiber? Dann könnt ihr ja schon ne Sammelklage einreichen:q Ne Packung Blinker oder ne neue BB-Rute "zum Testen" ist ja wohl das Mindeste


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das im Hintergrund nicht Mario Schreiber?



Mensch Maddin......dat lass ma nich den Mario lesen.....
Der verklagt Dich glatt wegen Verleumdung :q :q 

@ Josie...... einfach mal nett anfragen, ob das mit dem Bild ernstgemeint ist, wer die Erlaubnis gegeben hat und was so ein Bild im Nachhinein wert ist. Wenn Du allein auf dem Bildchen bist, dann kann auch nicht die Ausrede "Massenveranstaltung" geltend gemacht werden. Ruhig mal auf den Busch klopfen...und zwar anständig......
Allerdings kann der Schuss auch nach hinten losgehen, wenn der Fotograf dann haftbar gemacht wird.....am Ende ist dat noch unser Jelle gewesen, obwohl ich nicht glaube, dass der in so einem Revolverblatt seine Bilder ausstellen lässt....

also.....klopf mal #6


----------



## Maddin (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Maddin......dat lass ma nich den Mario lesen.....
> Der verklagt Dich glatt wegen Verleumdung :q :q


Isser das nich?|kopfkrat Egal, der kann ja trotzdem mitklagen


----------



## Medo (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

und ich klage gleich mit, denn das bb indem das doppelkinn  sitzt ist ja wohl klarstens zu erkennen!|gr: 
mb.... nach welcher vorlage baust du deinen rutenhalter;+ 
........ wer hatte ne ente als avatar und zugleich auf dem bb?|kopfkrat 


juhuu.... erst verklage ich die und dann das doppelkinn .....


endlich reich!!!!


----------



## goeddoek (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist doch nicht M-Markt oder?????
> So denn das Bild, siehst du ja nicht so toll aus:m




Stimmt :q :q :q 

Das Bild kam mir auch bekannt vor- Anhand der Fingerhaltung hatte ich aber eher an Stevie Wonder gedacht |muahah:


----------



## AndreasG (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				Fischkoopp schrieb:
			
		

> @ karlosito
> 
> 
> ja und nein
> ...



Wenn weniger als sieben Personen auf dem Foto sind müssen sie fragen, ab acht  sind es "Massen". Ich hatte mal vor Jahren nach einen BB-Cup einen "netten" Briefwechsel mit der Redaktion von Rute +Rolle, die hatten auch ohne meine Zustimmung ein Foto von mir veröffentlicht. Nach einem freundlichen Hinweis von mir das der Redakteur (übrigens Mitglied im AB) des Artikels da einen Fehler gemacht hat kamen von der Redaktion nur dumme Sprüche wie "ich sei ja wohl nicht Boris Becker". Genau diese Prominenten müssen es nämlich hinnehmen abgelichtet zu werden, nicht der "gemeine Bürger".
Mir war das am Ende alles zu blöd und ich hab es auf sich beruhen lassen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				AndreasG schrieb:
			
		

> Mir war das am Ende alles zu blöd und ich hab es auf sich beruhen lassen.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas




#d #d #d #d 

Mensch Andreas...... nächstes Mal anrufen.....
Du bekommst mein juristisches Halbwissen auch zum Sonderpreis :q :q :q


----------



## Blauortsand (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Maddin......dat lass ma nich den Mario lesen.....
> Der verklagt Dich glatt wegen Verleumdung :q :q
> 
> @ Josie...... einfach mal nett anfragen, ob das mit dem Bild ernstgemeint ist, wer die Erlaubnis gegeben hat und was so ein Bild im Nachhinein wert ist. Wenn Du allein auf dem Bildchen bist, dann kann auch nicht die Ausrede "Massenveranstaltung" geltend gemacht werden. Ruhig mal auf den Busch klopfen...und zwar anständig......
> ...



Nö - war ich nicht - und wußte da auch noch nichts von - wurde den jedenfalls die Veranstaltung entsprechend würdig erwähnt?:q 

Bin auch schon zwei drei mal ungefragt in der Angelpresse erschienen - waren auch nicht unbedingt Bilder die ich dort eingestellt hätte aber so wirklich schlimm fand ich persönlich das nicht auch wenn ich einmal kräftig im Angelladen dafür ausgelacht wurde aber was solls wenn ich schon mal Angriffsfläche biete dann sollen die auch Ihren Spass haben!!|uhoh: :q


----------



## Broesel (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

...das ist ja lustig...man hat ja prinzipiell nichts dagegen "öffentlich ausgestellt" zu werden, aber davon gewußt hätte man doch gerne. Irgendjemand muß doch da fotoknipst haben...|kopfkrat 

@Josi, kannst zumindest ein "Redaktionsstück" ("Anzeigenexemplar" verlangen... )

Wen "Das Recht am eigenen Bild" interessiert...in der Wikipedia ist das recht ausführlich beschrieben...--->Klick


----------



## JosiHH (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

Mönsch, das ist hier ja wie bei www.derkleinejurist.de .:m 
Aber wenn ich aus dem Fenster schau seh ich schon wieder 45 Papar... Papparotz... na Fotografen eben, die scharf sind, mich abzulichten für die nächste Gala (Titel: Der neue von Paris H.).:k 

Mal sehen, ob das ein oder andere Jahresabo drin ist. Fischkoop, mach dich mal schlau, bekommst dann auch 2 Ausgaben ab davon

Josi
(Autogrammadresse gibts per PN)


----------



## ollidi (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



> Der neue von Paris H.


Gröööhhhllllll!!!!!! :q 
Entweder die suchen Modells für die Geisterbahn, oder Bilder zum Eierabschrecken. :m :q :q


----------



## JosiHH (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> Gröööhhhllllll!!!!!! :q
> Entweder die suchen Modells für die Geisterbahn, oder Bilder zum Eierabschrecken. :m :q :q



Naja, die frißt einem jedenfalls nicht die Haare vom Kopf.#y 
Und mit nen schönen Abfindung nach der Scheidung und netten Freundinnen kann ich ganz gut leben.
Dann gibbet Angelschnur aus Diamantseide und Gufis aus Kaviargelee!

Josi


----------



## theactor (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

HI,



> (Titel: Der neue von Paris H.).


 
...Ollidi --ich weiss gar nicht ob wir da so gröhlen sollten --ich fürchte, der Josi phantasiert _*nicht...*_ 

Seht selbst, was ich eben in der aktuellen Ausgabe der
*STUTE UND ROLLE* 1/2006, Seite 69 gefunden habe...


----------



## Adrian* (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> verklag sie :q :m




Genau!!!
Mach seh fertig!!! :m :q 

Nein quatsch, wenn's dich nicht Stört...

Aber mal so nebenbei, da ist bestimmt en bisschen Geld zu holen


----------



## JosiHH (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An das Bild kann ich mich gut erinnern: Sie wurde im oberen Schenkelbereich etwas nass:q

Übrigens hier gut zu erkennen. Ein FUss fehlt (Statt dessen hat sie dort nen Huf und nen Schwanz (hinten) der 3-Zack liegt am Stand...)


----------



## JosiHH (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Genau!!!
> Mach seh fertig!!! :m :q
> 
> Nein quatsch, wenn's dich nicht Stört...
> ...



Ich glaub der Stundenlohn für die Mühe gleicht eher Harz-IV bzw. 1-€-Jobbern. Nönö, aber ihr könnt euch gerne bei mir bewerben um die Rechte an dem Bild und die AW verklagen. Wir machen dann 50-50


----------



## theactor (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

HI,

:m 





> hat sie dort nen Huf


da war der gezielte Griff zur STUTE UND ROLLE ja genau richtig :q 
Nur die Sache mit dem Schwanz Josi... das wusste ich ja gar nicht ... 

|wavey:


----------



## Nordangler (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

Josi ich habe dir doch glatt zu dem Thema einmal ne PM geschickt.

Sven


----------



## ulschi (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

Da sieht man mal, wie "aktuell" die AngelWoche ist! (ein Jahr alte Bilder). Wie wäre es mit einem neuen Namen: "Angeljahr"?


----------



## Supporter (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

Ich war(bin) sehr stolz,das ich bei Hakuma mal die Titelseite,zum teil, schmücken durfte|wavey:


----------



## ollidi (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

Also macht BB-Angeln attraktiv. |kopfkrat  :q 
Was springt mir denn dann erst in das BB, wenn ich mit meinem äusserst angenehmen Äusseren in einer Gummiwurst sitze? :m


----------



## Loecki (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

Ich lach mich wech....:q 

Das andere "Modell" ist doch mein Kumpel Marco, im Board bekannt als "Der Gründelsen" 

Na mal schau`n, was der zu seinem Glück sagt |kopfkrat 

Aber wie ich ihn kenne, kauft er den Rest der Auflage, um sie bei den Verwandten/Kollegen zu verteilen....:q :q :q


----------



## JosiHH (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

ACHTUNG MISSVERSTÄNDNIS

Das hier abgebildete Bild inkl. der netten Korrekturen ist nicht das aus der AW!
Da bin ich alleine und bilde, zusammen mit der Landschaft einen wirklich grandiosen Anblick.
Also: Schnell zum Zeitungsladen und kaufen (10 Ct. pro Ausgabe landen bei mir:q )

Josi


----------



## Nordangler (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> ACHTUNG MISSVERSTÄNDNIS
> 
> Das hier abgebildete Bild inkl. der netten Korrekturen ist nicht das aus der AW!
> Da bin ich alleine und bilde, zusammen mit der Landschaft einen wirklich grandiosen Anblick.
> ...



Du meinst sicher dieses Foto.:m


----------



## Medo (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

@nordangler

wenn du schon fotos weiter reichst dann frage die leuts besser!

hättest du nen pic von mir rausgegeben, dann.........................

denn ich hätte nur für nen flenstreff mit jh-guiding nen pic erlaubt, jedoch nicht .....der norden  angelt.......

also immer schön fragen!


----------



## Medo (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

orrrrggggg.....:r 

ich kann es nicht ab#d


----------



## JosiHH (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> @nordangler
> 
> wenn du schon fotos weiter reichst dann frage die leuts besser!
> 
> ...




Tja, Medo. Aber deine Bilder will ja gar keiner veröffentlichen.|supergri 
Also entspann dich wieder#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, Medo. Aber deine Bilder will ja gar keiner veröffentlichen.|supergri
> Also entspann dich wieder#h




Aber irgendwie hat er Recht #d


----------



## Achim 1961 (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Aber irgendwie hat er Recht #d


 
trotzdem scheint es josi ja nicht zu stören was ich sehr lobenswert finde.


----------



## Nordangler (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> @nordangler
> 
> wenn du schon fotos weiter reichst dann frage die leuts besser!
> 
> ...



Tja Medo
Vielleicht solltest du Josi erst fragen, was ich mit ihm geklärt habe, eher du Deine komischen Bemerkungen hier äußerst.

Sven


----------



## AndreasG (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Das führt nur dazu, das ich weniger für das Board mache, trotz Nachfragen, da ich absolut keine Lust habe, immer von solchen Leuten wie dir öffentlich angegriffen zu werden.
> 
> Sven



:c :c :c :c :c


----------



## detlefb (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				AndreasG schrieb:
			
		

> :c :c :c :c :c




oh scheixxe und der Winter ist  noch lang.......


----------



## JosiHH (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

Cooool
Statt Zander ist das Reizwort nun Angelwoche.
Ich lach mich echt schlapp. Jeder der mich kennt weiß, dass ich mein Bild in der Zeitung eher gut finde, als dass ich mir Gedanken über Honorare oder öffentliche Anprangerungen mache. 

Zwischen Sven und mir ist dass nun bereits lange geklärt.
Und wenn ich (als soz. "Betroffener") damit leben kann, dann sollte das auch jeder andere.

Wer das nicht kann, kann ja den Button "Thema erstellen" drücken und im Bereich Laber-Rababer seinen Senf im eigens dafür angelegten Thread abgeben.

So und nun geht rodeln... prima Pulverschnee

Josi


----------



## theactor (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

HI,



> So und nun geht rodeln...


 
Prima Idee! Ahm, sachmal Josi - da Du so locker mit sowas umgehst: kannst Du mir zum Rǿdeln vielleicht für ein paar Stündchen das Hilton ausleihen  ?!

#h


----------



## Honeyball (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

Getreu dem Motto:

"Besser mit der Hilton rödeln, als auf der Alm mit Heidi jödeln"

Also hier  geht's ja wieder ab !!!! |supergri


----------



## JosiHH (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Modell Hilten besticht durch spitze Kufen, da gibts beim Buckeln blaue flecken. Also nur für gepolsterte Rodler zu empfehlen (wie mich eben)..
Aber, Sönke, ich denke dein Hüftpolster reicht dafür aus|supergri 

Josi
(Schuppenundhiltonrodler)


----------



## ollidi (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

Obwohl die Wahrheit ja wohl schlimmer ist. :m :q :q
Was bekomme ich eigentlich für so einen Schnappschuss?


----------



## theactor (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

HI,












> Was bekomme ich eigentlich für so einen Schnappschuss?


 
*DREI JAHRE. *


----------



## MichaelB (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

Moin,





			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> Was bekomme ich eigentlich für so einen Schnappschuss?


 na ma sog´n ´n paar inne Fresse   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## ollidi (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

@Tor
Drei Jahre HH? #h 

@MB
Aua. Das kann doch weh tun.


----------



## theactor (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

Moin,



			
				Lebensmüdedidi schrieb:
			
		

> Drei Jahre HH?


 
Von mir aus auch hier in HH  

|wavey:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

diese Kiste 
jetzt in den USA & du brauchst kein 
Lotto mehr spielen ...:m:m:m


----------



## Fischkoopp (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

@ detlefb


> oh scheixxe und der Winter ist noch lang.......


Macht doch Spass......endlich was für's "Winterloch". #6 

@ ollidi

Ich brauch dringend das Originalfoto.....von den beiden süüüüüssen  

@ indenknaststecktor

aber nur in die Abteilung für schwere Jungzzzzzz


----------



## detlefb (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				Fischkoopp schrieb:
			
		

> @ detlefb
> 
> Macht doch Spass......endlich was für's "Winterloch". #6
> 
> ...



Ähm Koopp, sachmal wolltest du heute nicht woanders sein???


----------



## ollidi (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



> Von mir aus auch hier in HH


Och nööööö...   Da kann ich ja gar nicht Angeln. :c  

@Koop
So ein schwerer Junge bist Du ja wohl nur. :m Mich unterernährten kannst Du ja wohl nicht meinen. :q
Schick mir mal Deine Mailaddi per PM.


----------



## oh-nemo (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

Als ich Josi HH damals, im Dezember 2004 war es glaube ich 
mal vom Kiez nach Hause befördern durfte,war ich ja froh als er das Fahrzeug verlassen hatte 
Hätte ich gewusst das er nochmals einen Promi-Status einnehmen würde
hätte ich Ihn natürlich nicht ohne Autogramm aussteigen lassen :q
In der Hoffnung das ich JosiHH nochmal irgendwo ausserhalb Tausend wildgeworder Angelgroupies sehen werde


----------



## ollidi (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

Das gibt bestimmt wieder ein Aalangeln im Sommer an der Elbe, wo Josi einen Gastauftritt gibt. :m
Blos dieses mal müssen wir wahrscheinlich Absperrbaaken, Schranken und Bodyguards einsetzen. :q


----------



## Stingray (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> An das Bild kann ich mich gut erinnern: Sie wurde im oberen Schenkelbereich etwas nass:q
> 
> Übrigens hier gut zu erkennen. Ein FUss fehlt (Statt dessen hat sie dort nen Huf und nen Schwanz (hinten) der 3-Zack liegt am Stand...)


 
Ja, Nee, ist klar :m !!! Aber der Schwanz, war mit Sicherheit nicht Ihrer :q :q :q !!! TaaTüüüTaaaTaaa !!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Fischkoopp (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

@ detleb


> wolltest du heute nicht woanders sein


wollen und können = 2 paar Schuhe...
Aber heute ist ja auch noch nicht Freitag#h 

@ ollidi


> Mich unterernährten kannst Du ja wohl nicht meinen.


Die jungzz dort werden dir schon die nötige Schwere verabreichen |muahah:


----------



## ollidi (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



> Die jungzz dort werden dir schon die nötige Schwere verabreichen


Du würdest sie ja schon mitbringen.


----------



## Fischkoopp (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

@ ollidi


> Du würdest sie ja schon mitbringen


Nicht wirklich, habe wieder 20g hinterm Ohr abgenommen.#q 
Bin untauglich als "schwerer".   |supergri


----------



## ollidi (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



> habe wieder 20g hinterm Ohr abgenommen.


Hast Du geduscht?


----------



## feedex (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

Soviel Aufregung um ein Foto.

Ich sehe es so: Besser man gerät selbst unabsichtlich in einen Artikel über BB's als das die Frau oder Freundin absichtlich in einem Fotobericht Marke "willige Nachbarin von nebenan" auftaucht!


----------



## JosiHH (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				feedex schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel Aufregung um ein Foto.
> 
> Ich sehe es so: Besser man gerät selbst unabsichtlich in einen Artikel über BB's als das die Frau oder Freundin absichtlich in einem Fotobericht Marke "willige Nachbarin von nebenan" auftaucht!



Da hoffe ich doch mal, dass du nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sprichst|supergri 
Aber bei einigen netten Nachbarinnen....|rolleyes 
Allerdings bei mir im Haus:
EG rechts: ca. 70
EG links: ca. 60
1.OG rechts: ca. 50
1. OG links: ca. 70
2. OG rechts: ca. 60

Tja... also doch lieber das eigene Bild


----------



## feedex (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

Okay, halten wir also fest: Eine willige Nachbarin sollte auch von Alter und Aussehen her dazu reizen, eben diese Willigkeit auszunutzen!
 

Btw...das war frauenfeindlich und politisch unkorrekt, ich weiss.
|kopfkrat 
Ich gehe mich jetzt schämen!
|rotwerden


----------



## Fischkoopp (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

@ JosiHH


> EG rechts: ca. 70 EG links: ca. 60 1.OG rechts: ca. 50
> 1. OG links: ca. 70 2. OG rechts: ca. 60


 
Wohnst du im Altenheim, oder bist du der Mädchen für alles Mann :m


----------



## JosiHH (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				Fischkoopp schrieb:
			
		

> @ JosiHH
> 
> 
> Wohnst du im Altenheim, oder bist du der Mädchen für alles Mann :m




Erwischt...
vor meiner Karriere als Top-Model war ich Zivi hier im Haus Sonnenschein:g 
Deshalb, lieber Fischkoop, bin ich doch immer so nett zu dir. Ist der sogenannte Zivireflex


----------



## detlefb (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ist der sogenannte Zivireflex



jupppssss|bla: :m


----------



## Fischkoopp (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

@ JosiHH


> Haus Sonnenschein


Seltsam |kopfkrat , habe dich dort noch nie gesehen. ;+ 
Wenn du dich allerdings immer stundenlang in den Zimmern der alten Damen aufhälst, wird das nie was mit der Begegnung |rolleyes |supergri 

@ detlefb


> jupppssss|bla: :m


och nö ne, du etwa auch |supergri ;+


----------



## JosiHH (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				Fischkoopp schrieb:
			
		

> @ JosiHH
> 
> Seltsam |kopfkrat , habe dich dort noch nie gesehen. ;+
> Wenn du dich allerdings immer stundenlang in den Zimmern der alten Damen aufhälst, wird das nie was mit der Begegnung |rolleyes |supergri



Das ist eben in diesem Business die Zwickmühle. Egal ob alte Frau oder alter FK... Ist alles nicht so prickelnd.
Aber wenn man die Augen zumacht, die Kassette mit dem Meeresrauschen einlegt, dann riecht beides nach totem Fisch:v


----------



## Fischkoopp (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

@ JosiHH


> die Kassette mit dem Meeresrauschen einlegt, dann riecht beides nach totem Fisch


Soweit ist es schon bei dir;+ 
Aber ich weis jetzt endlich wer beim letzten Treffen diesen fiesen Geruch mit geschleppt hat :m


----------



## JosiHH (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*



			
				Fischkoopp schrieb:
			
		

> @ JosiHH
> 
> Soweit ist es schon bei dir;+
> Aber ich weis jetzt endlich wer beim letzten Treffen diesen fiesen Geruch mit geschleppt hat :m



Gernot?#c


----------



## Fischkoopp (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Josi in der Angelwoche*

@ JosiHH


> Gernot?#c


Boh eh, das war jetzt aber gaaaaanz hart an der Grenze #d #q 

Außerdem war er nicht dabei und es roch erst als du dort an kamst  

@ Gernot
Ich entschuldige mich für den Hern Josi#h  
Nicht böse sein, er kann ja nix dafür #d  
Aber wenn man, so wie er nur "bei" (|supergri hätte auch schreiben können "mit" |supergri ) alten Damen verkehrt, kann man schnell mal die "Orientierung" verlieren.....|supergri


----------

